# MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



## 480sparky (May 30, 2012)

My neighbor just brought me some..........










......._fresh blueberry muffins_!


----------



## Ysarex (May 30, 2012)

Eat the one front right first so it won't be so far out of DOF. 

Joe


----------



## Dominantly (May 30, 2012)

You do them no justice sir!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 30, 2012)

Ysarex said:


> Eat the one front right first so it won't be so far out of DOF.
> 
> Joe


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2012)

Who cares what they LOOK like?!?!?!


----------



## Infidel (Jun 6, 2012)

I prefer a little more 'top' on my muffin.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 6, 2012)

Sharing is Caring


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 6, 2012)

Did someone say muffins???






Ok so they aren't muffins but sorta close haha


----------

